# Recommend Me a Super Zoom Point and Shoot



## Rekd (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got a 7D with lots of good glass that's my bread and butter. It has served me well so far and I'm going to get a secondary DSLR body as a backup and to allow me to carry two attached lenses.

But I also want to get another point and shoot that I can carry with me and take into events that don't allow cameras with detachable lenses.

I'm looking at the Canon Powershot SX10 IS. It looks pretty good, but probably has a little more zoom than is usable. At least without a tripod.

Anyone using this P/S? What other good options should I look at? 

TYIA


----------



## Orrin (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm quite happy with my Canon Powershot SX 130 IS.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 19, 2011)

Orrin said:


> I'm quite happy with my Canon Powershot SX 130 IS.


 
The price is way down there, but I'll need a little faster frame-rate and a viewfinder.


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Panansonic TZ8 (ZS5 in some countries) Vario-Elmar '25-300mm'. Not ultra-compact but easily carried in a pocket. Very nice JPEGs. Sells for about $200 in Europe.



Rekd said:


> I've got a 7D with lots of good glass that's my bread and butter. It has served me well so far and I'm going to get a secondary DSLR body as a backup and to allow me to carry two attached lenses.
> 
> But I also want to get another point and shoot that I can carry with me and take into events that don't allow cameras with detachable lenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah ..you need a viewfinder. Scrub my idea 



Rekd said:


> Orrin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite happy with my Canon Powershot SX 130 IS.
> ...


----------



## Rekd (Mar 19, 2011)

PASM said:


> Panansonic TZ8 (ZS5 in some countries) Vario-Elmar '25-300mm'. Not ultra-compact but easily carried in a pocket. Very nice JPEGs. Sells for about $200 in Europe.


 
That's quite a package! 

I like that camera. If it had a viewfinder it would be worth looking into. I need a viewfinder because even with my glasses on I'd have to hold the camera out at arm's length to focus on the display, and that's too uncomfortable, not to mention more shaky than if I can have my elbows tucked in.


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Not so easy to suggest one with an optical VF. G9 maybe? About $300 from KEH
Amazon.com: Used and New: Canon PowerShot G9 12.1MP Digital Camera with 6x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom


----------

